
Show HN: csvdiff – a fast diff tool for comparing CSV files - aswinkarthik93
https://github.com/aswinkarthik/csvdiff
======
wodenokoto
It looks cool, but I think more examples of where normal diff fails would be
good.

Ignoring date fields is a great example you show off, and and made me realise
why this is needed over regular diff.

Does it work if you shuffle the lines?

~~~
aswinkarthik93
Yes sure i will add more example with all of its features (in the GIF) and
more examples where GNU diff tool does not work.

Yes, it does work if you shuffle lines. There is a --primary-key option that
lets you choose what columns uniquely identify a row, it can be compound too.
Its assumed to be the first column by default.

